# Alabama Cubers!



## TheHedghogCuber (Jan 2, 2013)

I have thought of putting some kind of meeting together for cubers that live within ~100 miles from huntville Alabama.
Are there enough people that live in this vicinity to do this?
If it motivates anyone, there might be a competition(not WCA legal).


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 17, 2014)

I would.be interested


----------



## RawJM (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello, SpeedSolving, and my fellow cubers.

I'm curious to see how many people are in the Alabama area that are speed cubers, as there doesn't seem to be much.

Essentially, there has never been an official WCA comp. here, so I'm curious to know if there are enough people to even host one.

I have a friend who plans to help me host a comp. here in Montgomery. By the time that comes around we will be 16, so, fairly young. But, of course, before doing this, I kinda want to get an early headcount. 

Representing Montgomery!


----------



## cashis (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm in LA, and depending on where and when it is, I'd love to come


----------



## RawJM (Oct 20, 2015)

*Alabama Cubers! (Again...)*

>This is me reposting the old thread, to see if anything had changed, and hopefully it has.

Hello, SpeedSolving, and my fellow cubers.

I'm curious to see how many people are in the Alabama area that are speed cubers, as there doesn't seem to be much.

Essentially, there has never been an official WCA comp. here, so I'm curious to know if there are enough people to even host one.

I have a friend who plans to help me host a comp. here in Montgomery. By the time that comes around we will be 16, so, fairly young. But, of course, before doing this, I kinda want to get an early headcount. 

Representing Montgomery!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 20, 2015)

RawJM said:


> >This is me reposting the old thread, to see if anything had changed, and hopefully it has.
> 
> Hello, SpeedSolving, and my fellow cubers.
> 
> ...



People will come from a little while aways, so if you have the means to organize a small comp, go for it. Comps in Florida have done well this year (see these comps Cubetoberfest2015,CubingKnights2015, Floridaspring2015) so you can probably pull from that pool of competitors. Age isn't a big deal if you can actually do the work. I'm hosting a comp in November, and I'm only 13. With two of you + help from your delegate, you should be fine.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm from LA and I could possibly come, when do you think the competition will be held.


----------



## cubekid57 (Oct 24, 2015)

Im in Alabama and i would be interested


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 5, 2016)

I would definitely be interested I live in Huntsville and am moderately fast In all wca events. Also a full bld mirror blocks would be nice


----------



## Attacus Umbra (Apr 18, 2016)

im in birmingham and would love to meet other cubers. im fairly new to it but its so much fun! im not a speedsolver. i just like puzzles.


----------



## ultimatecube (May 27, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm trying to gauge interest for a competition in Southwest GA, sometime September 2016. It will be in Americus, GA. If you want some approximate travel times by car:

From Huntsville: 5.5 hours
From Birmingham: 4 hours
From Montgomery: 2.5 hours
From Auburn: 2 hours
From Dothan: 2 hours
From Phenix City: 1.5 hours

Also, if anyone's got experience with WCA competitions that can help out and make this one official, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 1, 2016)

biscuit said:


> People will come from a little while aways, so if you have the means to organize a small comp, go for it. Comps in Florida have done well this year (see these comps Cubetoberfest2015,CubingKnights2015, Floridaspring2015) so you can probably pull from that pool of competitors. Age isn't a big deal if you can actually do the work. I'm hosting a comp in November, and I'm only 13. With two of you + help from your delegate, you should be fine.


Alabama doesn't have a delegate because we don't have any comps. we would have to get a Georgia delegate most likely.


----------

